# Need a toolbox for your ROM? I might have what you need [GummyToolBox]



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't know if you know me... I am the primary dev for GummyCharged 

Anyways I (and a fellow team member Turlz) are building a new Toolbox called GummyToolbox..

This toolbox will include options such as

1. Add and remove system files (such as adding back bloat people like but that's not included in the base of the ROM) 
2. Changing themes
3. Adding and removing tweaks...
4. Adding donation links for ROM devs

Here's a screenshot of the toolbox (still in development) 









As you can see we have kept it very simple as to allow seamless integration with the settings.apk

This toolbox consists of three files.. the apk, a menu config (modifiable via flat text) and a shellscript that executes the options.. As you can see this is more or less a front end to a shellscript and that script and be customized by the ROM developer for their ROM...

I am going to offer this toolbox (for free) to select ROM devs on a any phone when it is complete

I will assist in the setup and implementation.. The only thing I ask for in are that you follow a few rules 

1. You must release and support your ROM on RootzWiki
2. You cannot name the toolbox anything else other than GummyToolBox
3. You must give credit (including links to twitter) to Turlz and myself in your release thread
4. Any modifications or addons to the toolbox must be shared back to us as too allow the community as a whole to reap the rewards of your hard work 

I will be hand choosing the ROMs as I will not have time to help 300 people..

If you are interested please post so in this thread..


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

looks good man. ima try it out. hopefully u get some other devs that will include this with their roms. Not enough roms out there with toolboxes included.


----------



## NinjaWolf (Jun 10, 2011)

This is something i was lokking for my rom, is it compatible with sense?
Great work.


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

I would love to integrate this into MIUI.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

When completed.. It should be compatible with any ROM, AOSP, Sence, Blur, it doesnt matter. The system apps, themes, tweaks and so on, you choose and host....


----------



## TreyM (Jun 9, 2011)

This sounds really handy. Can't wait for you to complete it!


----------



## timcampbell (Jun 10, 2011)

definite interest..pls send me info...constant rom flasher...almost daily.....thunderbolt...


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

timcampbell said:


> definite interest..pls send me info...constant rom flasher...almost daily.....thunderbolt...


This will be for devs only...


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like more info on this, it might be handy in my Heinz 57 rom on i500 phones (sgs)


----------

